# lightz?



## Guest (Apr 23, 2007)

I wanna put thos blue lightz on my car that u cops have on the cop carz. What knd do u have on there? Whre can i get em? Me and my friendz gona film us pullin ppl ova. thnks


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

I want to hope this post will just be filtered out and ignored by our members but fear this is either a prank in hopes to get us all worked up, or it is truly a moron....I'm thinking a combination of the both...I say shut it down before it even gets started...


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Yo pimp, I do the same thingz!! Just get sum blue kristmas litz and put themz in yo ride, turn them on and off and you will be pullin over ho's and shit! Peace out, playa!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2007)

Yo playa!!!!

U and ur peeps can cop dat shitz for yo whips right heah, iaght??

http://www.mass.gov/legis/laws/mgl/268-33.htm


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2007)

SOT you are a WANGSTAH !!!!!


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

Killjoy said:


> Yo pimp, I do the same thingz!! Just get sum blue kristmas litz and put themz in yo ride, turn them on and off and you will be pullin over ho's and shit! Peace out, playa!!!


:L: :L: LMAO


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Ewww..ewwww. We be clubbin.:whaasup:


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

fo shizzle


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

Yo,yo, check it out. Why dems gangstas wear umbrellas? Fo drizzle, HAHA! You kno what I'm sayin? WOOT WOOT


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey pimp, check out da dollah stoh.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

</IMG>


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Thats just nonsense.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I'm offended by you people making a mockery of ebonics. Fo' real.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

I gotz a set o lightz in mah grill yo! The bitches and hoes be all up in my shiznit!


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> Fo' real.


That should be "Fo realz".


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

fo sheezy, i be pullen ho's over all the time in my ride..bitches need to learn to respect! Then when, i get them in the car, i slip in them the dizick!


----------



## kickboxer1st (Sep 29, 2005)

I wonder what would Al Sharpton say when he see's this thread.:mrgreen:


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

He's gonna want lights too! After all, the big man in the state house has gots dem.


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

This has to be SOT.


----------

